# Any apps to calibrate Apple Devices



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Are there any apps to calibrate Apple Devices like Iphones and Ipads ?
Any you can recommend ?

Like there are apps. to calibrate Android devices like Android phones and tablets.

If so, does these calibration apps. need your Iphones or Ipads to be Jailbroken to work ?


Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Google https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=c...hannel=sb&gfe_rd=cr&ei=IoXKU9WQAcrX8gf1-YDQBw


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Wanted to calibrate Apple device battery.

Thanks



zhong said:


> Are there any apps to calibrate Apple Devices like Iphones and Ipads ?
> Any you can recommend ?
> 
> Like there are apps. to calibrate Android devices like Android phones and tablets.
> ...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You could just Google the question there is always some type of answer. You would find it a much quicker route for some of your questions.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This is your first place to look for anything Apple related https://www.apple.com/uk/support/


----------

